

Cliched but good writeup: Things to know before you shift completely to Linux - pavanlimo
http://www.quora.com/Switching-from-Windows-to-Linux/I-am-shifting-from-Windows-to-Linux-Can-you-please-completely-explain-Linux-as-I-am-new-to-it/answer/Paul-Reiber

======
facorreia
"Windows doesn't have the idea of multiple people being logged into the
windowing environment at the same time, each getting desktops and being able
to run programs."

That's not quite correct. Windows does have this capability; it's called
Remote Desktop Services. The enabled features differ between desktop and
server editions (as there is different licenses and purposes for each
edition). But even the desktop edition allows multiple users running different
applications at the same time in different windows and separate desktops,
although only one user will be active on the keyboard and screen at a time. On
the server editions, the distinct desktops are visible remotely.

